# 14 week old puppy critique please.



## elisabeth_00117

I know NOTHING about showing, but want to learn (for personal knowledge nothing more, as I have no interest in showing or breeding, just working my dogs).

I thought it would be interesting and fun to see what others say about my puppy. 

He is 14 weeks old (tomorrow) and I do not have a recent weight or height on him (will tomorrow).

Here are a few shots (the best I have) of him. 














































Thanks everyone!


----------



## GSDTrain

ADORABLE!!

I love his coloring and dark eyes. He will be a stunning adult


----------



## rgrim84

He is perfect!!! =)


----------



## elisabeth_00117

> Originally Posted By: rgrim84He is perfect!!! =)


I think so TOO!

Hahaha.. 

No matter what others say, he is still my gorgous perfect little (big) boy!


----------



## Stephanie17s

He has VERY similar markings to my pup...so I think he's just gorgeous!









I love the bat ears in the last pic!


----------



## Anja1Blue

He looks just like our Conor probably did at that age (we got him at 6 months, but the coloring and ears are very similar!) He DID turn into a stunning adult (he is 2 now), weighs 90 lbs lean and is a head turner. Your little guy will be too, he is adorable.

__________________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## HAROLD M

he is a great looking 4 month old german shepherd looks something like mine did at that age , he was in the 50 pound range when that age , your boy is gonna be a big one ,did you give him a name yet?


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Thanks everyone, 

I too think he is a looker, but I am biased.. Haha.. 

I am not quite sure what his exact weight is at the moment, but I will find out tomorrow (scale broke during the move).

HAROLD A -

Thanks for the comment, his name is Stark. It means "strong" in German.


----------



## lhczth

Very masculine head and excellent color. Very good bone. His gait looks balanced at this point. He is a growing puppy so I hate critiquing at this age. Flat withers, a bit roachy over the loin. Croup looks pretty good. Photos are pretty dark so it is hard to see his shoulder. Good angulation in rear. Take more photos at around 6 months.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

> Originally Posted By: lhczthVery masculine head and excellent color. Very good bone. His gait looks balanced at this point. He is a growing puppy so I hate critiquing at this age. Flat withers, a bit roachy over the loin. Croup looks pretty good. Photos are pretty dark so it is hard to see his shoulder. Good angulation in rear. Take more photos at around 6 months.


Thanks so much... okay.. now I apologize.. but can you explain what a few things mean?

Such as gait looking balanced?

Roachy over the loin?

Croup?

Thanks so much, sorry being a pest and if there is a good website or thread already you can just point me there.. I love learning about this and find it very fasinating!


----------



## lhczth

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117
> Such as gait looking balanced?
> 
> Roachy over the loin?
> 
> Croup?


When the dog is trotting it is called gaiting. A gait would be the walk, trot, run, etc. By balanced I mean that he drives off the rear and reaches in front the same. Sorry, I am so bad at explaining what I mean.









Croup is from the point of the hip (hip bones) to the start of the tail. 

Roachy means that he is rising upwards. The loin is the part from where the ribs end and the croup begins. The location of the lumbar vertebrae.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Thanks so much!

You did a good job explaining - no worries.

I read up on some stuff, but still like to hear it from others more experienced.

I am really getting interested in knowing more not only about my breed (thought I knew alot, but really now realize I know nothing.. hahahaha) but sports and show as well. 

I really want to get Stark started in some sports (we are just starting puppy ob classes now).

Thanks again!!


----------

